# ASNT Level III Study Guide: Basic, Revised



## moneebhamid (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ASNT Level III Study Guide: Basic, Revised

for the Level III Basic Examination


http://www.mediafire.com/?s286pb1tdn5do55​


----------



## فلزاوي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

moneebhamid قال:


> ASNT Level III Study Guide: Basic, Revised​
> 
> for the Level III Basic Examination​
> 
> ...


 I need your help please , Iam going to take Basic level III .
If you please , I need NDT Level III study guides and question papers for NDT Basic ,Please post the link or mail to me at

يمنع وضع وسائل إتصال في المشاركات - يمكن التواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة أو الملف الشخصي ... 
الإدارة
Thanks & Regards
QC Engineer M.Maher


----------



## waled.suliman (1 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء الإلتزام بقوانين الملتقى وعدم نشر إعلانات .. وشكرا

الإدارة


----------



## moneebhamid (2 أكتوبر 2011)

فلزاوي قال:


> I need your help please , Iam going to take Basic level III .
> If you please , I need NDT Level III study guides and question papers for NDT Basic ,Please post the link or mail to me at
> 
> يمنع وضع وسائل إتصال في المشاركات - يمكن التواصل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة أو الملف الشخصي ...
> ...



i have it in hard copy


----------



## فلزاوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

moneebhamid قال:


> i have it in hard copy


many thanks for ypur respect but how can I contact you to take a copy?


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

